# HD package special?



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I just got a Dish 811 receiver and thought the website said that you got the HD pack for 6 months free. When I asked the customer service rep she said nooo it wasn't free like I was being ridiculous. Then she put me on hold and came back and offered it for $4.99 for 12 months so I took that. Is this a new special? What happened to the 6 months free?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

6 months free is only for new customers.

Existing non-hd customers adding HD get it for $4.99 for 12 months, which is the same discount as 6 months free anways...


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Actually I called them about this myself, I purchased my unit from CCty and I was told from DishReps HBO was free for 6 months. I took it, now they are billing me for it and I told them according to the site and the rep (I gave the reps # to prove I did speak to someone) Their reply was, "Oh yes, HBO is free for 6 months if you purchase the unit from us directly not from a retail outlet."
I am totally ticked off.


----------



## Orange Man (Oct 9, 2003)

I've been thinking of adding the HD pack on-and-off for a few months now. At $4.99 for 12 months that doesn't sound bad. Just curious though is the content ok or is it just a bunch of reruns and series stuff?


Kenny J.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

If you watch ESPN or Discovery, it's OK. If you sub to HBO or Showtime, the HD version is automatically free - even on the free weekends (like today). 

I don't think it's worth the normal $10 (+$5 Voom) that I'm paying, and I'll cancel mine this month.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

You can also only cancel your HD package if you are not leasing a HD receiver under the DHA plans...


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

penguin44 said:


> Actually I called them about this myself, I purchased my unit from CCty and I was told from DishReps HBO was free for 6 months. I took it, now they are billing me for it and I told them according to the site and the rep (I gave the reps # to prove I did speak to someone) Their reply was, "Oh yes, HBO is free for 6 months if you purchase the unit from us directly not from a retail outlet."
> I am totally ticked off.


Another victim of the fine print. Ask for ALL the details pertaining to each and every offer.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Voom for $5 ain't bad, either.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> Another victim of the fine print. Ask for ALL the details pertaining to each and every offer.


Actually I did get the fine print. According to their site, and the info pack I requested before I purchased they all stated HBO Free for 6months*

*For new, first-time residential customers only. Must subscribe to minimum of America's Top 60 or DISH Latino to receive monthly programming credit. Customer must call to cancel HD at the end of 6 months or a $9.99 monthly charge will apply.

All their fine print stated this and only this. I am currently dealing with them on this issue, although I shouldn't have to.


----------

